# File Corruption after Update - Is it Linked to Dell Credent Encryption?



## Shadofax (Oct 5, 2015)

I updated my Windows 8.1 but after the update finished, my computer would not reboot. After trying everything, i brought it a computer shop where they copied off my files to a temp drive and reloaded the operating system. When I got it back, the computer worked great, except all of my files are corrupted. I've found that inside every folder is a file called CredDB.CEF. Before the reloading of the OS, I had Dell Encryption loaded but not activated. In researching ways to fix my corruption problem, I came across multiple postings claiming the same file corruption problem and the appearance of the CredDB.CEF files.

I checked to see if Dell Encryption was still installed, but it is not. Does anyone know what these CredDB files do and whether they are the root of my problem, or have some suggestion to restore my files?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Contact Dell/Credant and ask them: https://marketing.dell.com/security


----------

